# Hard drive detach



## foo_daemon (Dec 31, 2009)

7.2-RELEASE-p4
My non-primary backup hard drive has recently begun 'detaching' itself whenever I try to mount it.  It's a SATA drive connected to a PCI SATA card (the same as my primary HD).  Here's the relevant dmesg (primary is ad4, failing is *ad6*):


```
atapci0: <SiI SiI 3114 SATA150 controller> port 0x74e0-0x74e7,0x74d8-0x74db,0x74e8-0x74ef,0x74dc-0x74df,0x74f0-0x74ff mem
 0xfebfdc00-0xfebfdfff irq 22 at device 14.0 on pci1
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel ICH2 UDMA100 controller> port 
0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376 at device 31.1 on pci0
ad4: 238475MB <WDC WD2500JD-98HBB0 08.02D08> at ata2-master SATA150
[B]ad6[/B]: 610480MB <SAMSUNG HD642JJ 1AA01113> at ata3-master SATA150
```

The drive set as noauto and mounted using a UFS label in fstab.  Once I log in and try to manually mount it, mount stalls for a few moments, then spits out

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufs/hd2 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6ca4404322fa2d removed.
ad6: FAILURE - device detached
g_vfs_done():ad6s1[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]error = 6
```

and then ad6 disappears from dev as if it were unplugged.
I just did a smartctl long test on /dev/ad6 and it came back 'normal'.  I'm a little confused.  It's not impossible that this drive is failing, but it's barely 10 months old..

Edit: oh, now it's suddenly working... could this be due to my `$ atacontrol spindown ad6 600` setting?  I thought the drive is automatically woken after a read/write request.


----------



## aragon (Jan 1, 2010)

It should automatically wake.  Your drive might be buggy in the power management department.  Any firmware updates available for it?


----------

